# coolant filter



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

has anyone had any expieriance with a inline coolant filter ? I see Champian sells them as Amazon, on Amazon they sell several different mesh screens. I would like to use one for my 65 goat but Pontiacs are notoriusly sensitive in the cooling area. Anyone tried one?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Droach6498 said:


> has anyone had any expieriance with a inline coolant filter ? I see Champian sells them as Amazon, on Amazon they sell several different mesh screens. I would like to use one for my 65 goat but Pontiacs are notoriusly sensitive in the cooling area. Anyone tried one?



Why do you feel you need one? 



For those who want to know more:

*Inline Hose Coolant Filter (Chrome)

Size: 1.75" (Call if you need a 1.25")

Protect your cooling system with this easy to use
inline radiator hose coolant filter. Rust and other debris is caught on
the removable and reuseable filter screen keeping
your water jackets clear and your engine cool.

Includes:
2- unscrewable metal end cap
2- rubber gaskets
1- center threaded piller
1- stainless steel filter
1- glass cylinder
2- hose clamps
1- instructions

Note: Failure to maintain your filter could lead to
a loss of flow and potential overheating. The glass
design makes inspecting your filter hassle free.*


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

If you are bent on having a water filter, I certainly would not put one inline on any radiator hose. I installed one on my brother's 1948 International truck at the heater core hoses. If you gotta have a water filter, I would do as I did and mount it on the firewall and use the heater hoses, not the radiator hoses. The filter is a spin one style. Your big trucks (tractor-trailer) use water filters and an additive to prevent corrosion of the dissimilar metals. It too is a spin on types. But I believe the new formulated anti-freeze is designed for dissimilar metals and is a red color rather than the traditional green.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> Why do you feel you need one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reason, when I purchased the car ,Dec 2020, 65gto within 150 miles it overheated on me. After inspecting the water I removed the radiator & the water was really brown, so I removed the water pump and the divider plates were rusted beyond recognition. It also smoked a bit upon ignition, had some ticking noise coming out of the drivers sidevalve covers, the oil was like mud. So I decided that I got took so I removed the engine to the rearend. I purchased the car on Ebay, I also talked with the owner at least 6 times, have his email, address, phone, lots of time asking questions, it was on a bid and there wasnt time to get an inspection. Anyway I would just like to know the engine is clean. Its still apart waiting for parts, rings & pistons.
Im asking because I want to make sure it flows OK with one of those filters, which mesh are you using. It has been a real; education doing this.
Thats a small portion of the story of being cautious


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Oh and Im not using antifreeze, Im using Evans coolant. Ive watched several vids of Fast Monty who has rebuilt his 69 with 400ci and his one on cooling his engine with a Earls valve is really interesting, doing tests on full open, 1/2 & 3/4s opens valve to see which is best for cooling the engine. Hes an engineer and has very detailed vids on Pontiacs. He reccomended it.
Why not install on radiator hose? My thinking is I want it before the fluid goes into the radiator to keep the debris etc out of the rad & heater hose. As actually the worst one to replace is the heater core. Cheaper but way moe involved


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

If you have a fresh build in the car, I wouldn't spend the time thinking about a coolant filter, let alone putting one in. The old engine got that way from neglect not lack of coolant filtration. I'd bet that it did not have enough rust inhibitor in the coolant, or was just maintained with water and the innards just rusted up and away. A fresh build would allow you to monitor the coolant color yearly and once it starts to brown, you know it's time to drain, flush, and replace. A filter sounds ,to me, like a cheap band-aid that could cause clogging issues when used with an abused cooling system. A well maintained coolant system should not need a filter, but one that is already gunked up would clog one real fast...if the filter was in one of the radiator lines and clogged, it would restrict flow and over heat the engine, maybe even damage the pump. One in the heater core circuit would clean the coolant on a smaller scale, but continually. If it clogged...you just loose heat in the car.

If you do put one in, I would make sure that it is removed and cleaned on a regular basis. It probably won't take long for the clear housing to get so that it cannot be seen through.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Sick467 said:


> If you have a fresh build in the car, I wouldn't spend the time thinking about a coolant filter, let alone putting one in. The old engine got that way from neglect not lack of coolant filtration. I'd bet that it did not have enough rust inhibitor in the coolant, or was just maintained with water and the innards just rusted up and away. A fresh build would allow you to monitor the coolant color yearly and once it starts to brown, you know it's time to drain, flush, and replace. A filter sounds ,to me, like a cheap band-aid that could cause clogging issues when used with an abused cooling system. A well maintained coolant system should not need a filter, but one that is already gunked up would clog one real fast...if the filter was in one of the radiator lines and clogged, it would restrict flow and over heat the engine, maybe even damage the pump. One in the heater core circuit would clean the coolant on a smaller scale, but continually. If it clogged...you just loose heat in the car.
> 
> If you do put one in, I would make sure that it is removed and cleaned on a regular basis. It probably won't take long for the clear housing to get so that it cannot be seen through.


I agree with you Im very anal about everything Im doing with this car. I would check daily, at least before during and after I use the car. Ive had them(GTO) before and I dont even drive them when the roads are wet I completely wipe down thw car after driven. I just wish I knew more about them, Im reading & watching vids etc.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

Droach6498 said:


> ... Im very anal about everything Im doing with this car. ...


 I can certainly appreciate that! I go the odd extra steps on some aspects of my builds too.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Im trying to but my knowledge is limited thats why I started watching youtube. If you havent already watch that Fast Monty guy. Ive learned about alot of products from his vids. His recent one on engine cooling is interesting results. His rebuild is way over the top. His raiator hose is Auto plumb, $250 for a hose and thermostate housing. To high for me. I found plastic pipe wrap and 30an hex nuts for a 10th of that.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Droach6498 said:


> Im trying to but my knowledge is limited thats why I started watching youtube. If you havent already watch that Fast Monty guy. Ive learned about alot of products from his vids. His recent one on engine cooling is interesting results. His rebuild is way over the top. His raiator hose is Auto plumb, $250 for a hose and thermostate housing. To high for me. I found plastic pipe wrap and 30an hex nuts for a 10th of that.


Instead of throwing money at all the trick stuff, my Kenworth truck never overheats with the AC full blast and 98 degree weather pulling a heavy load up a mountain grade to boot. Simply buy this radiator, adapt it to your radiator core support and be done with it. Probably save more money going this route when you add up a new radiator and all the trick stuff.

PS - my truck does have a 30" fan, shroud, and clutch.









KENWORTH | PETERBILT RADIATOR: 2008-2014 T800, 2014-2015 T880, 2008-2009 335, 2008-2013 365-367


American Radiator is the leading distributor of heavy duty truck parts and semi-truck radiators, equipment and services.




radiatorpros.com






Core Height37"Core Width39"Depth2"

Rows2


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

I can think of no good reason to try and put a filter on your coolant. The filter mesh is going to be FAR smaller than any passage anything in your coolant is needing to maneuver through.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Mine'sa66 said:


> I can think of no good reason to try and put a filter on your coolant. The filter mesh is going to be FAR smaller than any passage anything in your coolant is needing to maneuver through.


This^^^. And if there IS a bunch of rust and crap in your system, the filter will get restricted and you'll overheat much sooner and could do damage. Flush out the cooling system and as stated above, consider a new radiator. That way the problem is fixed instead of band-aided.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

I have 2 radiators, its all still apart, I have the original Harrison & a new aluminum. Im hoing to install the aluminum with the rebuild and if forks up install the Harrison


PontiacJim said:


> Instead of throwing money at all the trick stuff, my Kenworth truck never overheats with the AC full blast and 98 degree weather pulling a heavy load up a mountain grade to boot. Simply buy this radiator, adapt it to your radiator core support and be done with it. Probably save more money going this route when you add up a new radiator and all the trick stuff.
> 
> PS - my truck does have a 30" fan, shroud, and clutch.
> 
> ...


Yeh a 30" fan in my 65 GTO would be great! I'll get right on it


----------



## 66COUPE (Jul 23, 2021)

Droach6498 said:


> I have 2 radiators, its all still apart, I have the original Harrison & a new aluminum. Im hoing to install the aluminum with the rebuild and if forks up install the Harrison
> 
> Yeh a 30" fan in my 65 GTO would be great! I'll get right on it


You have your radiator out now , take your garden hose and back flush it till it runs clear , shake it around till any little rocks and tiny pieces of solder from the factory come out and whatever your so called friends put in there as a joke, you’ll have the best flowing Harrison radiator ever, now you have the new separators in the water pump because somebody neglected to use actual coolant for several decades but now you have that fixed, I use a little lower temp thermostat than stock and some guys just drill a few 1/16” holes in the stock thermostat to make it run slightly cooler, the old pros can attest to this and help dial you in. Your asking for huge problems adding some additional water filters of any kind.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

66COUPE said:


> You have your radiator out now , take your garden hose and back flush it till it runs clear , shake it around till any little rocks and tiny pieces of solder from the factory come out and whatever your so called friends put in there as a joke, you’ll have the best flowing Harrison radiator ever, now you have the new separators in the water pump because somebody neglected to use actual coolant for several decades but now you have that fixed, I use a little lower temp thermostat than stock and some guys just drill a few 1/16” holes in the stock thermostat to make it run slightly cooler, the old pros can attest to this and help dial you in. Your asking for huge problems adding some additional water filters of any kind.


Thats why I posted the question before any purchae or anything


----------



## 66COUPE (Jul 23, 2021)

Droach6498 said:


> Thats why I posted the question before any purchae or anything


Good stock 7 blade declutching a/c car fans with a shroud are great, my friend runs a new dual fan electric system he flips the switch when things start getting hot, it’s a chevy but he likes it.


----------

